# What tires are you using for Enduro?



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

I've been running the Maxxis DHF 3c Evo both front and rear. I'd really like to run tubeless which the 3c's aren't designed for. I am planning on trying out the bontrager XR4 team issue as well which are tubeless ready. What are you running?


----------



## mtnbiker831 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been running an Exo 3c dhf tubeless with Stan's for over a year without any issues. I say give it a try


----------



## smellurfingers (Aug 18, 2012)

Spec Butcher Control tubeless.


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

DHF EXO supertacky is also really good front tire, tubeless with sealant. Haven't tried that on rear yet...

Another really good one is Ardent EXO 2.4" with 60a compound, great all rounder front and rear, rolls better than ST minion...

From Continental Baron 2.3" with black chili would be really good if it would be some day available as UST version, the normal version tends to wear on the sidewalls very fast. Super nice grip on all kind of terrain from mud to loose over hardpack, for hard packed there are better options... Rubber queen/trail king, with black chili compound of course, is also good one but need to be UST also, sidewalls weak on these too...


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

You are really over tired for racing Enduros especially in the rear. Think of grip in the front and fast rolling in the rear.


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

mtnbiker831 - Are you using a folding or wire bead? Also, what rim are you running them on?

I have also heard good things about the specialized butcher but some haven't been happy with the control casing.


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm running Conti Trail King's 2.4 front/2.2 rear tubeless with Stan's and that's been great all year. Super burly and work great on a variety of conditions, especially dry/loose. To Salespunk's point, I am going to try the Conti Mountain King 2.4 front/x-King 2.4 in protection casing this next year set up tubeless to have a much faster rolling rear but still maintain the front traction and cornering.


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

No love for the tried and true Nevies? (Yes, I know all about their drawbacks but they perform great)

Ground Control?

Gimme some honest, no bs feedback from real word experience please.....

OKTHNXBAI


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

Last season I was on Spec Butcher SX and thought they were great. Now I'm on Maxxis Minion DHF 3c front and High Roller 2 rear and am even happier. We'll see by 2013 season If I am still liking the combo but I think I will.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Im running the Minion 3c EXO front tubless and a 2.2 Conti Trailking in the rear. Both work well and the minion holds longer for a great rear wheel drift. 

On more "trail" course that are not alpine and rocky and chunky I like the weirwolf tcs tube less front and the wolverine in the rear. Rolls silly fast and drifts and grips great. 

The tride and true nevegal is a great front tire once you cut every other transition knob off, but as a rear it is super slow and unless your running the UST is pinch flats easy or tears the side wall.


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

187 said:


> I've been running the Maxxis DHF 3c Evo both front and rear. I'd really like to run tubeless which the 3c's aren't designed for. I am planning on trying out the bontrager XR4 team issue as well which are tubeless ready. What are you running?


I've actually running both those tires tubeless.

I didn't have any probably setting up the Minnion tires tubeless. I've been happy with both tires. The minnion tires with evo casing, have a beffier sidewall, and they are heavier. I managed to pinch a bead on the bontrager tire. I also dented the rim at the same time. It was a pretty hard hit.

For as light as casing as the Bontrager's having, I was surprised I didn't have more leaks, or cuts. I was also happy with the tires in general. The bontrager's are different than the Minnion's. They have more transition knobs, and drift differently. I'm really impressed by how much traction I've gotten out of those tires. I was riding in mostly dry conditions with them. The minnions will have an area where they break loose and then the side knobs will catch.


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

Salespunk said:


> You are really over tired for racing Enduros especially in the rear. Think of grip in the front and fast rolling in the rear.


As per what conditions? I have raced in conditions where DHF's were the order of the day for sure.

I'm still on 2.5 Minion single ply folding EXO's from Mountain Creek and Highland, but ran Burke in between which they were terrible for  I was using 2.25 Ardents for events such as Burke earlier in the year, but the rate I was wearing them out (specifically the side knobs - the center knobs would be mint and the side knobs burnt) became absurd. I also used a set of Maxxis Ikons in 2.25 with EXO for XC work, which I was reasonably happy with. This off season I'm going to try out the Mountain King II in 2.4 in an attempt to replace the Ardent with something that will last more than five hard corners.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

It is obviously course/rider dependent. Most of the races are won and lost in the pedaling section, but can be thrown away in the tech. You might have much crazier courses than most of us or you are just really hard on tires.


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not too bad on tires with regards to punctures, tears, and cuts (hence the single plys). Weather and New England trails conspired to make for a few pretty wild fall events this year that called for an aggressive tire for sure.


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

I mounted up the XR4's tubeless and took them on a good ride today at Heil Ranch outside of Boulder. I was impressed with the rolling speed and the weight seems hard to beat. I'll mount up the minions tubeless when the resorts open back up. The minions cost too much to be trashing in the off season.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

187 said:


> I mounted up the XR4's tubeless and took them on a good ride today at Heil Ranch outside of Boulder. I was impressed with the rolling speed and the weight seems hard to beat. I'll mount up the minions tubeless when the resorts open back up. The minions cost too much to be trashing in the off season.


I was impressed with the XR4 on couple of bikes I rode at interbike last year. They had nice volume, seemed to roll pretty well and gripped in the dry loose bootleg conditions. Good to hear some additional thoughts from someone with more time on them.

How much did you pay them? Let us know how they hold up as you get more miles on.


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

I was able to get the XR4's for $45.50 a piece at the Trek Store Black Friday sale. After this mornings ride I can say with confidence they grip well in the dry and loose and the sidewalls can endure sharp rocks. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

How do they grip in that loose over hard ( ball bearing sized rocks with dust over super hardpack) nasty stuff we have all over the front range in Colorado? What does it compare too?


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

They grip a bit less than the minion 3c exo but drift predictably and are over 100 grams lighter per tire. I'm riding them on the front range and they are doing fine.


----------



## Oso Negro (Nov 27, 2006)

Been running the Ardent 2.4 exo up front and WTB Weirwolf LT 2.55 (reverse) out back. The Ardent stick wherever I point it and the LT is a fast roller. The package almost feels like a 650b.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone have experience with the Schwalbes?
I've been on both the Racing Ralphs and Rocket Rons in 2.4 and loving them for AM trail stuff.
Way lighter than I imagine tires this size could be and still hold up.
They might be a little too anorexic for sharp rocky courses but for pedally, trail-ish stuff, a RoRo 2.4 front mated to a RaRa 2.25 rear is a killer combo.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

I've found the Speci 2blissready to be OK but thinner than some other sidewalls. The Ground Control has a very round profile. The S-Works version has SUPER thin sidewalls - I'm running a 2.3. It isn't huge volume but fast rolling and pretty grippy. Not really a great tire for hardpack but works well enough.

As for the Continentals, my experience with Protection versions is that the casings are a bit smaller than their Apex or UST casings. That being said, the Apex casing is super burly and feels much heavier/thicker than the protection versions. Trail Kings in 2.4 with apex is a great all-rounder in my experience.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Schwalbe Hans Dampf here.
Mine are the Performance version,bought very cheap online (19 euros,bike-discount.de).
Great grip,rolls fast and doesn't weight a ton (715 and 762gr).
Set up tubeless on Bontrager Rythmn wheels,with NoTubes sealant.

Can't use super low pressures on the back wheel,as the tire folds a litlle and sends me off my line,but otherwise these are some of the best tires I've used.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Schwalbe HD Trailstar up front and a Conti Mountain King 2.2 Protection rear. Most of my friends are running HD's in the front as well now too. One switched off the HD to the Mountain King 2.4 on the front but switched back in under a week.


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

I found the limitations of the XR4 today. Mud. It snowed here today and I went for a ride anyway. The snow didn't stick but it was enough to moisten the dirt over dusty hardpack. The little bit of mud quickly clogged up the tires. I'm still lovin' the tires but they didn't like today's conditions.

Salespunk - Where are you riding?


----------



## expatrider (Feb 1, 2005)

Schwalbe Hans Dampf TSC up front and a Nobby Nic PSC on the rear. The NN is fast, relatively light, and has the snakeskin protection. I have found it a great combo which works in varied conditions.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Specialized Purgatory 2.3 in front Captain 2.3 rear, both Control version.


----------



## JMW503 (Jan 20, 2012)

- Tubeless Trail King 2.4 Protection Front and 2.2 UST Rear when wet and muddy

- Tubeless Trail King 2.2 UST Front and Rear rest of the season for most soil types and conditions. No issues with the side walls, burping, slices, or other failures. Not as light or fast as a race king, but the tire never fails and sticks to the trail.

- Tubeless MTB Weirwolf 2.4 UST for decomposed granite. Not as tough as the TR (i.e. it is easier to slice) but its like velcro on DG.

The Conti TK 2.2 volume wise is more like a 2.3 as is the Weirwolf 2.4.


----------



## jds2835 (May 22, 2011)

Butcher control 2.35 front and purgatory grid 2.25 rear is my current setup. I've yet to find the perfect combo. I keep tearing knobs and puncturing tire casings. I agree that the races are won on the pedal sections and climbs so the purgatory is and effort to find a faster rolling tire. The Schwable hd side knobs only lasted a few rides and I put a hole in the casing but the rubber compound is great in the wet. 

What front and rear pressure is everyone running?


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Got an enduro this wkd, which has plenty of rock and gnar, and not much climbing in the timed sections. Will be a dry course as it hasn't rained for a week. I'm thinking TK2.4 front and Excavator 2.35 rear since pedally sections are largely not timed. Could go TK2.4 rear as well but it might be a bit heavy to lug up all those hills... Course


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

How about a TK 2.2 Protection in the rear?


----------



## DexTan (Aug 14, 2012)

Just built a set to try out. TCS system, looks good so far.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I like those weirwolfs they feel larger then they really are.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I like those weirwolfs they feel larger then they really are.


----------



## babias (Apr 24, 2012)

I use a maxxis minion dhf 2.35 42a front and a maxxis crossmark 2.1 lust in the rear


----------



## Kimnic (Oct 22, 2012)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.35 in the front for outstanding grip and Racing Ralph 2.25 in the rear for speed - works all year round. At the moment we got tons of snow but I just let out some air (25 psi)..


----------



## Ksipes (Aug 17, 2011)

Xr4


----------

